# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  كوج به سيستم عامل Mac و Apple Device ها

## Felony

:لبخند:  سلام ؛
مدت زيادي هست كه اين بخش راه اندازي شده ولي استقبال جنداني ازش نشده ، همونطور كه دوستان ميدونن تخصص و تمركز اصلي من Delphi بوده ، جند ماه بيش تصميم به خريد يك Laptop جديد كرفتم كه بنا به دلايلي كفتم دل رو بزنم به دريا و يك Mac Book بخرم و فوقش روش ويندوز ميريزم ، بعد از خريد جند ساعت باهاش كار كردم و در آخر روش ويندوز ريختم و بعد تازه مشكلات نشناختن درايور و ... شروع شد و بعد از كلنجار يك روزه تصميم كرفتم همون مك رو نصب كنم و بيش خودم كفتم جه اشتباهي كردم كه مك خريدم !

بعد از جند روز كار كردن ديدم سيستم عامل جالبي هست و رفتم دنبال نرم افزارهاش و بعد از كمي دردسر بيشتر نرم افزارهايي رو كه لازم داشتم بيدا كردم و الان كه جند ماه از اين موضوع ميكذره كلا Laptop قبلي رو كذاشتم كنار و به جز محل كار جاي ديكه اي با ويندوز كار نميكنم .

همون هفته اولي كه لب تاب رو خريدم به فكر برنامه نويسي براي Mac OS و iOS افتادم و جون تجربه قبلي با Python داشتم رفتم سراغ Python ولي بعد از مدتي با محيط X-Code كه محيط اختصاصي براي برنامه نويسي سيستم عامل هاي Apple هست آشنا شدم و ديدم خيلي خيلي جذابتر از بيتون طراحي شده ( مثل همه محصولات ديكه Apple ) و بنابراين مدتي هست برنامه نويسي Object C رو با X-Code به صورت تخصصي دنبال ميكنم و همين باعث شد تبلت و Smartphone ي رو كه داشتم بفروشم و جاشون iPad و iPhone بكيرم و حالا هم تصميم كرفتم يه حالي به اين بخش سايت بدم .

اين ها رو كفتم تا دوستاني كه فكر ميكنن كوج كردن به سيستم عاملي مثل Mac يا Linux سخته بدونن سختيش فقط هفته اوله كاره و اين رو هم بدونيد كه Apple واقعا شما رو وارد دنياي جديدي ميكنه ، شك نكنيد !

دوستاني هم كه علاقه به برنامه نويسي Mac يا iOS دارن بدونن كه حتما نيازي به داشتن Mac يا iPhone يا iPad ندارن ، جون خود محيط X-Code اين iPhone و iPad رو به عنوان Simulator در اختيارتون قرار ميده و برنامه هاتون رو ميتونيد به صورت مجازي تو همون محيط X-Code اجرا كنيد ، براي اجراي X-Code هم بايد سيستم عامل Mac رو نصب كنيد كه براي اين موردهم ميتونيد از ماشين هاي مجازي مثل wmWare استفاده كنيد ، اكر هم Device هاي خود Apple مثل MacBook و iPad و ... داشتيد كه جه بهتر .

به زودي هم تابيكي براي آموزش برنامه نويسي X-Code تو همين بخش راه اندازي ميكنم تا دوستان با نحوه كار با اين محيط آشنا بشن .

دوستان عزيز هر سوالي در مورد كوج به سيستم عامل Mac يا Apple Device ها داشتيد تو همين تابيك مطرح كنيد .

----------


## powerboy2988

ممنون از تجربه ای که در اختیارمون گذاشتین...

بیشتر مشکلمون ترس از کاری که می خوایم انجام بدیم و چیزی در مورد اون کار نمی دونیم...
من هم همچین داستانی رو داشتم اما تو Android .. وقتی که دیدم فقط اولش سخته و بقیش راحته... الان یک پروژه میگیرم در مورد J2ME که هیچی بلد نیستم.. اما بعدش راحت کار می کنم...

فقط کافی که شروع کنیم.. همین..

در ضمن.. ما منتظر آموزش شما هستیم دوست عزیز

----------


## prpe26

البته به غیر از اکسکد، از Flash CS5.5 هم برای ساخت اپ های آیفون و آیپد میشه استفاده کرد :)

----------


## Felony

> البته به غیر از اکسکد، از Flash CS5.5 هم برای ساخت اپ های آیفون و آیپد میشه استفاده کرد :)


از ابزارهای زیادی میشه استفاده کرد ( Mono در Net. و Delphi XE2 و ... ) ولی تا جایی که من کار کردم هیچ کدوم به کاملی خود X-Code نیستن .

----------


## prpe26

بله خود x-code معرکه هست :)

چون هم برای مک کار میده؛ هم آیفون و هم وب.

بیس و پایه هم که Obj-C هست و همچنین در قسمت وب HTML 5 و CSS 3  :چشمک:

----------


## u.2u.4u

سلام آقای تاجیک. منتظر تحقق وعده هایتان هستیم. ممنون از زحمات شما



> ه زودي هم تابيكي براي آموزش برنامه نويسي X-Code تو همين بخش راه اندازي ميكنم تا دوستان با نحوه كار با اين محيط آشنا بشن .

----------


## aryasoft2872

منم تصمیم دارم کوچ کنم ولی سوالی که برام هست کدوم مک بوک برای استفاده از XCode مناسب تره؟آیا برای XCode سری های خیلی قوی مک بوک رو نیازه بگیریم یا همین 3،4 تومنی هاش هم پاسخگو هستن(Air که فک نکنم جواب بده ولی Pro هم باز چند مدل داره که تا 7 تومن میره) اگر کسی از دوستان تجربه XCode روی مک بوک رو داره ممنون میشم بگه سریای پایین بازدهیش چطوره یا اصلا خودتون کدوم سری رو استفاده کردید و بازدهیش چطور بوده

----------


## mkdatcom

منم دوست دارم برم طرف مک ولی برای طراحی نه برنامه نویسی موفق باشین

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

این قسمت رو کسی ادامه نمیده !!

----------

